# My First Completed Planted Tank/Bowl (REDO!)



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Consider how much water you actually have since the bowl itself in 1 gallon, subtract the rock and sand volume. I'd say you're working with around 0.75 of a gallon. This will have quite large temperature changes between day and night and would kill off any CRS you get. I suggest starting with RCS in such a small tank since they are much hardier.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I forgot to add how cute those little moss balls are !


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Consider how much water you actually have since the bowl itself in 1 gallon, subtract the rock and sand volume. I'd say you're working with around 0.75 of a gallon. This will have quite large temperature changes between day and night and would kill off any CRS you get. I suggest starting with RCS in such a small tank since they are much hardier.


Oops! I meant RCS! I was reading another thread. lol


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes, just make sure this is in a room that gets constant heat. set the house thermostat to at least 70F and the cherry shrimp will be fine. after you breed good amounts of cherries in this bowl, and its all lush and green, then you should move on to crystals (keep in mind that they require soft water, so likely you'll have to at least use distilled water, re-mineralized with something like Mosura mineral plus.
At one gallon for about $1 or less, that will likely last you for 2-3 weeks, Water changes are not very expensive for 1 gal bowls lol.
But while you're keeping cherries, you can just use tap water for WCs.

I also recommend that you get some dwarf hairgrass for this bowl.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> yes, just make sure this is in a room that gets constant heat. set the house thermostat to at least 70F and the cherry shrimp will be fine. after you breed good amounts of cherries in this bowl, and its all lush and green, then you should move on to crystals (keep in mind that they require soft water, so likely you'll have to at least use distilled water, re-mineralized with something like Mosura mineral plus.
> At one gallon for about $1 or less, that will likely last you for 2-3 weeks, Water changes are not very expensive for 1 gal bowls lol.
> But while you're keeping cherries, you can just use tap water for WCs.
> 
> I also recommend that you get some dwarf hairgrass for this bowl.


Okay thanks! The thermostat stays at 75F and no one touches it. And my living room stays warm.
I was going to get some Dwarf Hairgrass, but at the LFS it didn't look good. The only thing they had lush and overbearing was the Amazon Swords and Baby Tears. I am not a fan of the Crystal Reds, but I love the blues!

P.S. Looking for some small forceps or needle nose pliers to decorate it!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

see if you can get dwarf grass off someone on this site.
when you keep crystal shrimp, just be aware that they like the temps lower so your thermostat would have to go to about 73F (assuming your light heats up the water a few degrees.)


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> see if you can get dwarf grass off someone on this site.
> when you keep crystal shrimp, just be aware that they like the temps lower so your thermostat would have to go to about 73F (assuming your light heats up the water a few degrees.)


 Okay, I defiantly look into it ordering from someone on her. Got any recommendations?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

not right now, but search in the SnS section and post up a wanted thread for it.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> not right now, but search in the SnS section and post up a wanted thread for it.


Okay thank you!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Darn! Haven't had this up for 24 hours and already having problems. My outlet stopped working! lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Darn! Haven't had this up for 24 hours and already having problems. My outlet stopped working! lol


Sorry to hear that man. The bowl looks good so far though.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Although I understand the attempt to keep the water warm I think this is taking it to the extreme! :icon_wink That has got to be a fire hazard as well.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

TactusMortus said:


> Although I understand the attempt to keep the water warm I think this is taking it to the extreme! :icon_wink That has got to be a fire hazard as well.


looooool, i got it...


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Sorry to hear that man. The bowl looks good so far though.


Thank you!



TactusMortus said:


> Although I understand the attempt to keep the water warm I think this is taking it to the extreme! :icon_wink That has got to be a fire hazard as well.


I'm not trying to keep it warm or anything. Wait, Really?!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i'm guessing you didn't get the joke yet? keep looking at the photo


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> i'm guessing you didn't get the joke yet? keep looking at the photo


Oh! Okay!
I just woke up. :icon_lol:


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes i thought he was serious at first too haha.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> yes i thought he was serious at first too haha.


Glad I am not the only one. :hihi:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

A quick update. So far so good. I added more water to the bowl. 

My friend traded me a plain ten gallon and a five gallon with a lid/lights for a ten gallon with a lid/lights. Tempting. lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> A quick update. So far so good. I added more water to the bowl.
> 
> My friend traded me a plain ten gallon and a five gallon with a lid/lights for a ten gallon with a lid/lights. Tempting. lol


You know you want another tank.:biggrin::hihi:

Sorry, don't mean to enable your MTS.:icon_wink


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> You know you want another tank.:biggrin::hihi:
> 
> Sorry, don't mean to enable your MTS.:icon_wink


Haha I might set it up later. And wanting more shrimps doesn't help either.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Haha I might set it up later. And wanting more shrimps doesn't help either.


Lol. I know that feeling. I want some Yellows and Orange Eyed Blue Tigers really bad right now.:biggrin: Maybe this spring......


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I know that feeling. I want some Yellows and Orange Eyed Blue Tigers really bad right now.:biggrin: Maybe this spring......


Yellow shrimps are beautiful! Not a fan of OEBT. Regular tigers yes. lol

-starts telling myself- Concentrate on Dwarf Hairgrass. Dwarf Hairgrass. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Yellow shrimps are beautiful! Not a fan of OEBT. Regular tigers yes. lol
> 
> -starts telling myself- Concentrate on Dwarf Hairgrass. Dwarf Hairgrass. :hihi:


I love yellows. A few members on here usually have some for sale. And I really like the blues, not sure why. Red tigers are pretty awesome too.

Lol. I know the feeling on the DHG. It is a pain.:biggrin:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I know the feeling on the DHG. It is a pain.:biggrin:


I can't find any for sale here. My LFS has some, but it didn't look so healthy. I need to go to the other one and see if they have some.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I can't find any for sale here. My LFS has some, but it didn't look so healthy. I need to go to the other one and see if they have some.


Do you have a petsmart by you? I got some really healthy stuff there the other day. It was great, and it was a lot of it.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Do you have a petsmart by you? I got some really healthy stuff there the other day. It was great, and it was a lot of it.


I do. I will defiantly have to check there. Thank you!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I do. I will defiantly have to check there. Thank you!


No problem.

Pics of reptiles should be up in my thread in a min or two.:icon_wink


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> No problem.
> 
> Pics of reptiles should be up in my thread in a min or two.:icon_wink


Coo! Thanks! I just love reptiles. -points to signature- As you can see! lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Coo! Thanks! I just love reptiles. -points to signature- As you can see! lol


No problem. They are up. I have some more, I can post tomorrow. I have to get them on PB.

I saw your signature, I love all the farm animals.:hihi:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> No problem. They are up. I have some more, I can post tomorrow. I have to get them on PB.
> 
> I saw your signature, I love all the farm animals.:hihi:


I can't help it with all my animals. I grew up with every animal imaginable, including Pigs, Turkeys, Ferrets, Guinea Pigs, Gerbils, and Squirrels. And my uncle had an 18 year old Burmese Python, he have had since he carried it home in a toddler sock! Keeping animals is in my blood. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I can't help it with all my animals. I grew up with every animal imaginable, including Pigs, Turkeys, Ferrets, Guinea Pigs, Gerbils, and Squirrels. And my uncle had an 18 year old Burmese Python, he have had since he carried it home in a toddler sock! Keeping animals is in my blood. :hihi:


Lol. Same here. I grew up with rodents of all types. Mice, gerbils, hamsters, rabbits. I love them. They are a lot of fun.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Same here. I grew up with rodents of all types. Mice, gerbils, hamsters, rabbits. I love them. They are a lot of fun.


Yes they are. It gets to me every time, when I find someone doesn't think a rat makes a good pet. 

The five gallon vibe is strong. And I have another light fixture. Tee Hee! :icon_redf


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Yes they are. It gets to me every time, when I find someone doesn't think a rat makes a good pet.
> 
> The five gallon vibe is strong. And I have another light fixture. Tee Hee! :icon_redf


You know you wanna do the 5 gallon.

What kind of light is it?

And we currently have a pet rat without a name. Lol. Need to find him one.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> You know you wanna do the 5 gallon.
> 
> What kind of light is it?
> 
> And we currently have a pet rat without a name. Lol. Need to find him one.


Same as the bowl. 13 watt 6500K coil bulb. Just set if up lol. I have a piece of wood from my cichlid tank, some java moss and an old java fern in it.

All my rats have P names. Penelope, Panthea, Pearl, and Pumpkin.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Same as the bowl. 13 watt 6500K coil bulb. Just set if up lol. I have a piece of wood from my cichlid tank, some java moss and an old java fern in it.
> 
> All my rats have P names. Penelope, Panthea, Pearl, and Pumpkin.


You could get some amazing growth with that bulb.

And where are the pics of said tank?:icon_eek::biggrin:

Nice on the rats. We had Frankie, Sammy, and Dean, but Frankie died, and my fiancee was allergic to Sammy and Dean. So we got rid of them. She is not allergic to this one though, I wonder why.:icon_roll


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> You could get some amazing growth with that bulb.
> 
> And where are the pics of said tank?:icon_eek::biggrin:


I know!

I will get some today or tomorrow. :fish:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I know!
> 
> I will get some today or tomorrow. :fish:


Looking forward to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Both tank and bowl together!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good.roud:

Is there any way to center that light over the 5 gallon, and maybe drop it down a few inches? Looks like the light level in the tank is a bit low maybe.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Looks good.roud:
> 
> Is there any way to center that light over the 5 gallon, and maybe drop it down a few inches? Looks like the light level in the tank is a bit low maybe.


This is only temporarily for this tank. I will eventually. I am going to build something to hold or get my other fixture back from my parents. And hang a chain from either the ceiling or the wall.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> This is only temporarily for this tank. I will eventually. I am going to build something to hold or get my other fixture back from my parents. And hang a chain from either the ceiling or the wall.


Got ya. What type of fixture is it?

And if you don't want to DIY a stand for the dome lamp you can use one of these Lamp stands. That may be a bit more expensive, but it would mean you would not need to drill holes in your wall or ceiling. That is always a plus.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Got ya. What type of fixture is it?
> 
> And if you don't want to DIY a stand for the dome lamp you can use one of these Lamp stands. That may be a bit more expensive, but it would mean you would not need to drill holes in your wall or ceiling. That is always a plus.roud:


Fluker's Clamp Lamp 8.5" diameter. I totally forgot about those. Thank you! :angel:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Fluker's Clamp Lamp 8.5" diameter. I totally forgot about those. Thank you! :angel:


No problem.roud:

I was asking about the fixture you said you had to get from your mom's house.:biggrin:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> No problem.roud:
> 
> I was asking about the fixture you said you had to get from your mom's house.:biggrin:


Oh! It is a Zoo Med Deep Dome it is in the first picture for the stand. 

Looked up the stand found one for 23 dollars shipped. But I will look at the LPS here.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Oh! It is a Zoo Med Deep Dome it is in the first picture for the stand.
> 
> Looked up the stand found one for 23 dollars shipped. But I will look at the LPS here.


Got ya.

They should have them at PetCo or a place like that. If not, find a store that specializes in reptiles, and you should find something there.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Got ya.
> 
> They should have them at PetCo or a place like that. If not, find a store that specializes in reptiles, and you should find something there.


I am going to check the two closest petcos, petsmart, and two local pet stores.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I am going to check the two closest petcos, petsmart, and two local pet stores.


Sounds good. You should be able to find something local.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I found this! DIY Aquarium Lamp Stand I don't know if I like it or not.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I found this! DIY Aquarium Lamp Stand I don't know if I like it or not.


That seems a bit flimsy to me. And you would have to modify it to put it where your tank is. Right?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That seems a bit flimsy to me. And you would have to modify it to put it where your tank is. Right?


IDK. I do know I am going to try and get the metal one.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> IDK. I do know I am going to try and get the metal one.


Good. That one is way better IMO.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Good. That one is way better IMO.


I agree. And it has good reviews. But I am on the hunt for one thing right now...dwarf hairgrass. lol About to post in the SNS. lol


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Back on the bowl. End of the first week, everything looks great so far! Can't do a water change yet. My siphon just broke. -.-


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Back on the bowl. End of the first week, everything looks great so far! Can't do a water change yet. My siphon just broke. -.-


Ouch. That sucks. Any airline tubing lying around? You can use that.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Ouch. That sucks. Any airline tubing lying around? You can use that.


Didn't think of that. I do have some Black tubing. I guess that will work for now.
I may have some clear. Have to go on the hunt for that.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Didn't think of that. I do have some Black tubing. I guess that will work for now.
> I may have some clear. Have to go on the hunt for that.


Either one will work in a pinch.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Either one will work in a pinch.roud:


You used the black one. Did my first water change on it! :biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> You used the black one. Did my first water change on it! :biggrin:


Very nice. Pics?:biggrin:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Very nice. Pics?:biggrin:


lol Okay. Not much changed. Mostly cleaned up the sand. I have been stirring the sand layer with my reptile feeding tongs.

P.S. My Crypt leaves have gotten bigger. Not much bigger. But still. :biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Not bad. I like it.roud:

One thing I might suggest, is possibly one less rock? It seems a bit crowded to me.

On the other hand, I think I need to try one of these.:biggrin:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Not bad. I like it.roud:
> 
> One thing I might suggest, is possibly one less rock? It seems a bit crowded to me.
> 
> On the other hand, I think I need to try one of these.:biggrin:


I thought about. I did take one rock out while I fixed them, but is just looked funny to me. They had shifted ab bit. But I am still looking into getting some Dwarf Hairgrass, which may be the key to the overcrowded look. lol

You should! They are fun and really easy.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I thought about. I did take one rock out while I fixed them, but is just looked funny to me. They had shifted ab bit. But I am still looking into getting some Dwarf Hairgrass, which may be the key to the overcrowded look. lol
> 
> You should! They are fun and really easy.


You may be right on that. Maybe some more plants would break it up. If you don't find any, lemme know. I may have some in the future for you. I have to see how mine grows though.

I may do one of these bowls in between the tanks I have now and the rack I am building in the spring.roud:


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Love the rocks wish I could find some locally!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> You may be right on that. Maybe some more plants would break it up. If you don't find any, lemme know. I may have some in the future for you. I have to see how mine grows though.
> 
> I may do one of these bowls in between the tanks I have now and the rack I am building in the spring.roud:


That is what I am thinking. I have a vision in my head of what I want it to look like. 

Snake rack? Or something else?




xjasminex said:


> Love the rocks wish I could find some locally!


Thank you!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> That is what I am thinking. I have a vision in my head of what I want it to look like.
> 
> Snake rack? Or something else?


A plant farm rack. I have to 28 gallon rimless tanks and a 55 gallon tank sitting in the garage. I am going to build a rack for all 3 and use them to propagate plants and maybe breed some shrimp and possibly fish. Not sure about that latter yet. I may have a snake rack in the future too.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> A plant farm rack. I have to 28 gallon rimless tanks and a 55 gallon tank sitting in the garage. I am going to build a rack for all 3 and use them to propagate plants and maybe breed some shrimp and possibly fish. Not sure about that latter yet. I may have a snake rack in the future too.roud:


Oh okay! Still going to check other places here for the Dwarf Hairgrass. But my 5 year old beardies tank busted yesterday. So I may have to get them later.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Oh okay! Still going to check other places here for the Dwarf Hairgrass. But my 5 year old beardies tank busted yesterday. So I may have to get them later.


Ouch. That can get pricey. Hopefully next spring/summer I am going to build a custom tank for our beardie. He is in a 20 long right now, and I have a feeling he is going to need a bigger one really soon.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Ouch. That can get pricey. Hopefully next spring/summer I am going to build a custom tank for our beardie. He is in a 20 long right now, and I have a feeling he is going to need a bigger one really soon.


She is in a 30 gallon. I am picking up a 50 gallon with a custom iron stand for $75, which isn't to bad. I has extras, too! I have been meaning to upgrade her. It gave me the perfect excuse to. :icon_wink


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> She is in a 30 gallon. I am picking up a 50 gallon with a custom iron stand for $75, which isn't to bad. I has extras, too! I have been meaning to upgrade her. It gave me the perfect excuse to. :icon_wink


Lol. I just say I want a new cage, and we can afford it when I need to upgrade. Or I say we have to. Usually works. But our beardie really does need an upgrade. Not bad on the tank and stand. That is a good deal, and nothing wrong with extras.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I just say I want a new cage, and we can afford it when I need to upgrade. Or I say we have to. Usually works. But our beardie really does need an upgrade. Not bad on the tank and stand. That is a good deal, and nothing wrong with extras.roud:


I can't wait to get it. Getting it this Thursday. I will defiantly get some pictures after it is set up.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I can't wait to get it. Getting it this Thursday. I will defiantly get some pictures after it is set up.


Sweet. Lemme guess, a craigslist find?roud:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

These bowls are really getting me interested - they all look so darn good! I like the dramatic rock you used...
I have to ask a question - and after you answer it I'll feel totally stupid, I'm sure;
I get the 10 chickens, 1 duck ~ but how do you have two tenths of a cornsnake? I even figure that a 1.1 horse could be pregnant, but less than half a mouse? lol - I don't get it!
It's time for me to go to bed - maybe it will make sense to me tomorrow...
~ Cindy ~


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Sweet. Lemme guess, a craigslist find?roud:


Of course. roud:




driftwoodhunter said:


> These bowls are really getting me interested - they all look so darn good! I like the dramatic rock you used...
> I have to ask a question - and after you answer it I'll feel totally stupid, I'm sure;
> I get the 10 chickens, 1 duck ~ but how do you have two tenths of a cornsnake? I even figure that a 1.1 horse could be pregnant, but less than half a mouse? lol - I don't get it!
> It's time for me to go to bed - maybe it will make sense to me tomorrow...
> ~ Cindy ~


The bowls are fun. I recommend them for anyone.
I will send you a pm about my signature.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> These bowls are really getting me interested - they all look so darn good! I like the dramatic rock you used...
> I have to ask a question - and after you answer it I'll feel totally stupid, I'm sure;
> I get the 10 chickens, 1 duck ~ but how do you have two tenths of a cornsnake? I even figure that a 1.1 horse could be pregnant, but less than half a mouse? lol - I don't get it!
> It's time for me to go to bed - maybe it will make sense to me tomorrow...
> ~ Cindy ~


Lol. The numbers denote male or female, and the quantity.

2.0 is 2 male animals
0.2 is 2 female animals
1.1 is 1 male 1 female.

roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Of course. roud:


I love those. Half the tanks I have are off of there.:biggrin:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I love those. Half the tanks I have are off of there.:biggrin:


You can find anything on there.
My cichlid tank came off of there. Paid 40 bucks. Came with tank, stand, pump still in the box, a roman temple, etc.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. The numbers denote male or female, and the quantity.
> 
> 2.0 is 2 male animals
> 0.2 is 2 female animals
> ...


LOL! I never heard that before! As I just told the OP, it's good to learn something new everyday!
I have 0.2 cats! :iamwithst


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> As I just told the OP, it's good to learn something new everyday!
> I have 0.2 cats! :iamwithst


Yes it is!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> You can find anything on there.
> My cichlid tank came off of there. Paid 40 bucks. Came with tank, stand, pump still in the box, a roman temple, etc.


That is awesome. I need to start looking on there for another 10 gallon. Need something to grow moss in.:biggrin:



driftwoodhunter said:


> LOL! I never heard that before! As I just told the OP, it's good to learn something new everyday!
> I have 0.2 cats! :iamwithst


I have seen it quite a bit on reptile forums, but this is the first time I have seen it on a fish forum.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That is awesome. I need to start looking on there for another 10 gallon. Need something to grow moss in.:biggrin:


:hihi:

MTS+Craiglist= BIG NONO!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> :hihi:
> 
> MTS+Craiglist= BIG NONO!


Lol. You can say that again.:biggrin:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

*Update!* The Jave Fern has shot roots out of the tips of the large leaf and the moss balls have grown a little bit bigger! I must be doing something right!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Spotted a new crypt leaf and the java fern is growing it's leaves back.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Spotted a new crypt leaf and the java fern is growing it's leaves back.


Pics or it didn't happen. Lol.:hihi:

I love seeing new leaves pop up. It is like Christmas morning.:biggrin::hihi:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Lol.:hihi:


I will defiantly try to get some.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I will defiantly try to get some.


roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Kinda hard to tell. Added an extra! Cherry Shrimp I ordered came into today. Woot!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good.roud:


----------



## sssnel (Nov 8, 2011)

looks good


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you!

Ugh! Brown Diatom Algae outbreak. Going to turn the light off earlier than my other tanks. Raised as well.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

just clean the glass and shorten the light to maybe 6 hours a day.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> just clean the glass and shorten the light to maybe 6 hours a day.


Thanks Newman!

Ooh! The cherry shrimp I got from Rachel are having a ball. They colored up beautifully!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

pics?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> pics?


I'll try. I caught a glimpse of one of them. The hid really well in the middle of the rocks.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Did a water change, and scrubbed the glass as best as I could. The bowl was messy the last time I checked. Found a dead cherry shrimp.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I have another leaf. Thanks 6 out of the original 4, but one is melting.


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

bump for an update!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

philemon716 said:


> bump for an update!


Wow! Okay.

I cleaned the bowl and scrubbed the glass, rocks, and everything. Still having a brown algae problem with a touch of green algea. It gets covered even if I leave the light on for an hour. Going to see if I can use one light for both my 5 gallon tank and bowl. :frown: Will it just pass with time? Or what? Will the using one light work?

I added a blue and a black mystery snail today. First time I am keeping snails in freshwater.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Having such a small amount of plant mass in the bowl is an acceptable choice to make (it definitely isn't 'wrong') but it definitely seems to increase the challenge of keeping algae under control.

You might try picking up some frogbit as it is a good floating plant to use to both block out some of the light and to soak up nutrients before algae gets a chance to use them. Most importantly for you the frogbit is easy to pick up and remove at a later date so that you can return your aquascape to the state that you want it in.

Once the bowl is mature it will be more resistant to algae outbreaks and if it had more plant mass it would be more resistant to algae outbreaks but with a new and lightly planted bowl there is nothing to stop the algae from growing like crazy.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

madness said:


> Having such a small amount of plant mass in the bowl is an acceptable choice to make (it definitely isn't 'wrong') but it definitely seems to increase the challenge of keeping algae under control.
> 
> You might try picking up some frogbit as it is a good floating plant to use to both block out some of the light and to soak up nutrients before algae gets a chance to use them. Most importantly for you the frogbit is easy to pick up and remove at a later date so that you can return your aquascape to the state that you want it in.
> 
> Once the bowl is mature it will be more resistant to algae outbreaks and if it had more plant mass it would be more resistant to algae outbreaks but with a new and lightly planted bowl there is nothing to stop the algae from growing like crazy.


Okay thanks. I am looking for some Dwarf Hair Grass. But no one sells it near me. I may check at two other LFS. I will defiantly try some frogbit. If I can't get any local I will just order some after the first of the year.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

You know I was thinking. I could move my snails to my 25 gallon. And release my Amanos temporarily on the algae in the bowl. Would that work at all on my algae problem or help?

EDIT: NEVERMIND!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Quick update. I threw some Java moss in the bowl. See it that will help. The snails are eating the algae like mad.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Quick update. I threw some Java moss in the bowl. See it that will help. The snails are eating the algae like mad.


That is always a plus.:thumbsup:

If you are still looking for some DHG in a few weeks, I should have some ready, or you can PM nilocg on here. I got some from him last week, and it was great stuff.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That is always a plus.:thumbsup:
> 
> If you are still looking for some DHG in a few weeks, I should have some ready, or you can PM nilocg on here. I got some from him last week, and it was great stuff.


What type is it? Regular or Belem? Just wondering.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> What type is it? Regular or Belem? Just wondering.


I have both. I know nilocg has 'Belem' not sure if he has the regular stuff.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I have both. I know nilocg has 'Belem' not sure if he has the regular stuff.


I only saw a post about Belem. I am not sure what DHG I want. I am thinking belem might look better. idk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I only saw a post about Belem. I am not sure what DHG I want. I am thinking belem might look better. idk


I am pretty sure the only difference is the the Belem stays shorter. I am not 100% on that though. But the shorter may be better in your setup.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am pretty sure the only difference is the the Belem stays shorter. I am not 100% on that though. But the shorter may be better in your setup.


I looked both up. The regular is straighter, but the belem kinda curves like regular grass.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I looked both up. The regular is straighter, but the belem kinda curves like regular grass.


I see. I don't know what one to suggest. Lol.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Bowls are so confusing. There is so much yet so little you can put in them.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

either would work. if you are looking for a shorter look without much trimming, use belem. if you want a taller grass look then use regular. its simple really.

I think I am going to use belem for my 1 gallon shallow bowl because the shallow shape would probably not support the taller regular DHG well...


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

@ Newman: Not sure what I want.

Snails are still doing a great job on the algae. Probably going to do a water change soon.

I know I shouldn't have, but...My Lonely male Dario Jaintia Hills from 5 gallon is in the bowl eating the "worms" He was skinny and wouldn't eat anything. After putting him in the bowl he has a nice round belly.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you clearly need to start a microworm culture in order to keep that fish. i am assuming its a small fish that only accepts live food.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> you clearly need to start a microworm culture in order to keep that fish. i am assuming its a small fish that only accepts live food.


Well Rachel had him (Really her brood, she was selling) on frozen cyclops, Frozen Baby Brine Shrimp, and crushed flakes. I had a female, but she disappeared. 

I knew the Dario Species I got was picky eaters. I will look into getting some Live BBS, Vinegar Eels, walter worms, and other microfeeders. But I have a mass of those worms in the bowl. They are covering the sides of the bowl and the plants. He should be fine until I can get some. I also have been sucking up a few of them.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

if your fish eats any of those frozen foods and flakes (which are readily found) you shouldn't be having any issues... try those live foods you mentioned if nothing else is working.a 1 gallon bowl's worms will not support a fish for an extended period of time as you already know.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> if your fish eats any of those frozen foods and flakes (which are readily found) you shouldn't be having any issues... try those live foods you mentioned if nothing else is working.a 1 gallon bowl's worms will not support a fish for an extended period of time as you already know.


I know and understand that. I just put him in there, until I could go out today. I am going to get a BBS culture while I am out.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Quick update. I added another clump of java moss. And the snails are still going at the algae.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Quick update. I added another clump of java moss. And the snails are still going at the algae.


Nice.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

There is no algae on the glass, after the snails have been in there for a couple of days. The plants still have some algae.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> There is no algae on the glass, after the snails have been in there for a couple of days. The plants still have some algae.


Give them a bit of time. They will find it.:icon_wink


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Give them a bit of time. They will find it.:icon_wink


I hope so.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

"What do you call a snail on a ship? A Snailor!" Spongebob Reference! :icon_lol:

The biggest one is supposed to be a Blue Mystery Snail and the small one is supposed to be a Black Mystery Snail. I think they are both Blues.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

not the snails i was expecting lol


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> not the snails i was expecting lol


What were you expecting?

EDIT! I just noticed they both have Orange Eyes.
And more Pictures!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i was expecting small ramshorns or bladders snails. the look almost too big for the bowl if you are housing them permanently, but i guess they are a way better choice than apple snails which are big.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> i was expecting small ramshorns or bladders snails. the look almost too big for the bowl if you are housing them permanently, but i guess they are a way better choice than apple snails which are big.


The snails are only temporarily I am going to move the to my 25 gallon. I am still wanting to put shrimps in it.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Removed both snails. Moved them to a ten gallon I had setup with Jewel Fry.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Well after having this tank...errrr....bowl...I think I want to redo it, [STRIKE]with some Dwarf Sag, Dwarf Hygrophila, DHG and small Anubias[/STRIKE]. The Java Fern and Crypt are taking over! They just get filtered light. But idk. I also thought of netting some moss to the top of the rocks.

I think some Dwarf Sag, DHG, and some Anubias Nana. Dwarf Sag in the back, DHG around the rocks, and the Anubias Nana in the front.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Well after having this tank...errrr....bowl...I think I want to redo it, [STRIKE]with some Dwarf Sag, Dwarf Hygrophila, DHG and small Anubias[/STRIKE]. The Java Fern and Crypt are taking over! They just get filtered light. But idk. I also thought of netting some moss to the top of the rocks.
> 
> I think some Dwarf Sag, DHG, and some Anubias Nana. Dwarf Sag in the back, DHG around the rocks, and the Anubias Nana in the front.


Lol. Knew that was going to happen. I think your plant list looks good. If you do the Anubias nana, get the 'Petite' variety. It stays nice and small.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Knew that was going to happen. I think your plant list looks good. If you do the Anubias nana, get the 'Petite' variety. It stays nice and small.


Planned on it. I love the rich green color. I am also going to do black sand. And the bright red of cherry shrimp would look good.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Planned on it. I love the rich green color. I am also going to do black sand. And the bright red of cherry shrimp would look good.


That is going to look amazing.:icon_smil


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That is going to look amazing.:icon_smil


Sadly I am going to have to get more cherries. I got 5 from Rachel, and 3 survived. At least 2 are definite female, but the 3rd may also be female with my luck. -facepalm-


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't order again before Christmas. I've had a package that got delayed by 3 days as well if that's what happened to you.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Don't order again before Christmas. I've had a package that got delayed by 3 days as well if that's what happened to you.


I got an RAOK and that was all. I am not going to order anything until after the first of the year.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Sadly I am going to have to get more cherries. I got 5 from Rachel, and 3 survived. At least 2 are definite female, but the 3rd may also be female with my luck. -facepalm-


Lol. That is Murphy's law.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. That is Murphy's law.


It always is. Like a heater busting and keeping the tank at 90 degrees. And then killing all of your white cloud minnows. Then that and then this. On and on. lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> It always is. Like a heater busting and keeping the tank at 90 degrees. And then killing all of your white cloud minnows. Then that and then this. On and on. lol


Lol. That is true.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. That is true.


It needs to stop. Knock on wood that this new heater works out. I kinda love the Silver Hatchets I got.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> It needs to stop. Knock on wood that this new heater works out. I kinda love the Silver Hatchets I got.


You got hatchets?! I love hatchets. I really want some. They are awesome fish.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> You got hatchets?! I love hatchets. I really want some. They are awesome fish.


I know. I thought I wouldn't like them. But I LOVE them. I kinda love them more than white clouds. I read they are usually stay at the top, but mine are staying at the middle. I got 5 of them right now.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I know. I thought I wouldn't like them. But I LOVE them. I kinda love them more than white clouds. I read they are usually stay at the top, but mine are staying at the middle. I got 5 of them right now.


5 is a pretty good number. I think they will crowd more to the top if you have some floating plants. I know it is good cover and hunting ground for them.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> 5 is a pretty good number. I think they will crowd more to the top if you have some floating plants. I know it is good cover and hunting ground for them.


I may get more, not sure how many. But I saw Emperor Tetras..those were gorgeous. Of course, I don't have any floating plants.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I may get more, not sure how many. But I saw Emperor Tetras..those were gorgeous. Of course, I don't have any floating plants.


I would stick with the 5 for now, especially if you thinking more fish. They should do great in a school that size.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I would stick with the 5 for now, especially if you thinking more fish. They should do great in a school that size.


I know. I am leaving my tank where it is right now. I need to let the plants grow out more. And I kinda need some more sand/gravel. I am also need to redo this bowl.

Oh! And I added another light to my 25 gallon.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I know. I am leaving my tank where it is right now. I need to let the plants grow out more. And I kinda need some more sand/gravel. I am also need to redo this bowl.
> 
> Oh! And I added another light to my 25 gallon.


Did you start a thread on the 25 gallon yet?


----------



## MitchellLawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Any pic updates?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Did you start a thread on the 25 gallon yet?


Nope not yet. I really need to.



MitchellLawson said:


> Any pic updates?


No, but I can get some.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Nope not yet. I really need to.
> 
> 
> No, but I can get some.


You should do both.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> You should do both.


I just realized I don't have a picture of the 25 gallon, right now. I do have the hatchets, though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I just realized I don't have a picture of the 25 gallon, right now. I do have the hatchets, though.


Post them anyway. That would be a good start to journal in my opinion.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Post them anyway. That would be a good start to journal in my opinion.


It is going in the Tank Journals and Photo Albums. Working on posting it now.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> It is going in the Tank Journals and Photo Albums. Working on posting it now.


Sweet. I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Sweet. I will keep an eye out for it.


Posted! I also added a link to my Signature.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Posted! I also added a link to my Signature.


Sweet. Makes it easier to find.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Sweet. Makes it easier to find.


Yep. Yep.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Here a quick update of the bowl.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks better now.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

that looks kool! thise are rocks right? :O


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> looks better now.


 Thanks!



thefisherman said:


> that looks kool! thise are rocks right? :O
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


 Yep


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

those looks a bit like petrified wood..


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> those looks a bit like petrified wood..


They might be. I am not sure. I just love the looks of them.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Removed everything out of the bowl to hopefully redo it. The giant Java Fern leaf has some roots growing out if still and a small leaf.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

? was something wrong?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> ? was something wrong?


I didn't like the way it looked. And a crypt was getting enough light. The java fern was getting to big for it. Other than that no. I am not taking in down just redoing it.  I love this bowl.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

good, excited to see what you can come up with


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Moved everything to a 2 gallon hex. I love the way it looked so I left it. So this bowl is getting a big change. Thinking of doing nothing but plants in this bowl. Will try to get pictures of the Hexagon tank.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

wait further in the forum someone said that the shrimp would actually breed in here? (I'm a noob when it comes to fresh water tanks ) and also I'd like to more about how you went about making this and about how expensive?:bounce::bounce:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Moved everything to a 2 gallon hex. I love the way it looked so I left it. So this bowl is getting a big change. Thinking of doing nothing but plants in this bowl. Will try to get pictures of the Hexagon tank.


I love hex tanks when they are small. What kind was it and where did you get it?:biggrin:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

FisheriesOmen said:


> wait further in the forum someone said that the shrimp would actually breed in here? (I'm a noob when it comes to fresh water tanks ) and also I'd like to more about how you went about making this and about how expensive?:bounce::bounce:


Eventually they can. Newman had cherries in a bowl and then eventually crystal reds (current residents in his bowl.) I already had the light bulb, bowl, and sand. Paid about $15 for the Plants, rocks, and potting mix. I would say no more than $45 for everything. Just cleaned out the bowl, placed it were I wanted it, added a layer of soil (I didn't clean or sift it!), added a layer of sand, then rocks and plants, and then water.



cableguy69846 said:


> I love hex tanks when they are small. What kind was it and where did you get it?:biggrin:


One I had when I was BIG into bettas. It came from Petco.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

update?! i want to see it become a jungle like Newman's


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

FisheriesOmen said:


> update?! i want to see it become a jungle like Newman's


The bowl isn't set up right now. But I will get some of the 2 gallon hex and my 5 gallon. I am having meltdowns with the 5 gallon, literally!


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

what was the very first pic of then?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

FisheriesOmen said:


> what was the very first pic of then?


On the original post. My bowl. It isn't set up, but it has the soil, sand, and some ucky water. I moved everything to a 2 gallon hex. I am changing my bowl up. Instead of play sand, I am going to put black sand. I am not adding the rocks or the same plants back. Hopefully, I can add Dwarf Sag, DHG, and lots of other plants.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> One I had when I was BIG into bettas. It came from Petco.


I think we may have the same one. Mine came from PetCo too.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I think we may have the same one. Mine came from PetCo too.roud:


Looks like it. Mine is purple, though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Looks like it. Mine is purple, though.


Minus the light and UGF, it is a great nano tank. I am almost tempted to get another one and try a terrarium in it.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Minus the light and UGF, it is a great nano tank. I am almost tempted to get another one and try a terrarium in it.


I agree with on the light and UGF. I do have the bottom part of the hood and plastic piece on the tank with a coil bulb and clamp lamp.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I agree with on the light and UGF. I do have the bottom part of the hood and plastic piece on the tank with a coil bulb and clamp lamp.


I left out the little stand, but I used the clear plastic top and the trim pieces. And, like you, I used a clamp lamp as well. Great little setup. What are you using for a filter?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I left out the little stand, but I used the clear plastic top and the trim pieces. And, like you, I used a clamp lamp as well. Great little setup. What are you using for a filter?


Nothing right now. Not sure what filter to use.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Nothing right now. Not sure what filter to use.


Try a Tom's Mini submersible. I have one of those in my tank and it is great.:icon_smil


----------



## Msouza91 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wouldn't Toms mini be to strong for a 1 gallon?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Msouza91 said:


> Wouldn't Toms mini be to strong for a 1 gallon?


We were talking about a 2 gallon hex.


I got a large clump of dwarf hairgrass for $15! I thinking about doing a grass nano now. The pieces are like 5 inches tall.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Msouza91 said:


> Wouldn't Toms mini be to strong for a 1 gallon?


You can dial it back and if you use the spray bar, it is really good for it. And, as TheJadeShrimp said, it is a 2 gal.



TheJadeShrimp said:


> We were talking about a 2 gallon hex.
> 
> 
> I got a large clump of dwarf hairgrass for $15! I thinking about doing a grass nano now. The pieces are like 5 inches tall.


DO IT!!! You won't regret it.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> DO IT!!! You won't regret it.roud:


I am slowly adding it. He gave me over half of the clump. it was originally $30 and I wanted just half for $15. Lots and lots of grass look a like. And I got a free snail that I can tell so far. 


Lots of free snails. They are Malaysian trumpet snails. Threw them in my fry tank and they instantly started burrowing into the gravel.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i'd still highly recommend the soil. the root tab will eventually run out and will require upsetting of the substrate to replace - a big mess. with soil you really dont have to do anything, including dosing of any sort.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> i'd still highly recommend the soil. the root tab will eventually run out and will require upsetting of the substrate to replace - a big mess. with soil you really dont have to do anything, including dosing of any sort.


Well, I don't have any soil with makes me sad. I can always do another bowl. :hihi:

And I have had the root tabs for a couple of months and I don't want the to go to waste.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are some pictures. Should I add some more DHG? Or is this enough for now.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

its fine for now. if it were me, i'd drain this right now to the point where the gravel is moist and cover it up with plastic wrap at the top. then mist the grass for the next two days until there is a consistently moist environment in the bowl. then leave it alone for a month or two. see what happens


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> its fine for now. if it were me, i'd drain this right now to the point where the gravel is moist and cover it up with plastic wrap at the top. then mist the grass for the next two days until there is a consistently moist environment in the bowl. then leave it alone for a month or two. see what happens


Okay cool thanks! I planned on it. It had some look roots. And then I will get some more pictures!

Is it okay to leave about 1/4 inch of water or less in the bowl?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Drained the water and put clear saran wrap on it. Second picture it what DHG I have left. roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Am I doing this Dry Start right?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

its technically not as dry as dry starts normally are, but yes this should work too. however if you start getting algae in the submerged section, then drain it out all the way.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> its technically not as dry as dry starts normally are, but yes this should work too. however if you start getting algae in the submerged section, then drain it out all the way.


I will try to get more water out, as much as I can.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

+1 on what newman said. I kind of wish I had done a dry start on my 2.5 gallon now. Oh well. Maybe the next one.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> +1 on what newman said. I kind of wish I had done a dry start on my 2.5 gallon now. Oh well. Maybe the next one.roud:


Thanks. I got the rest of the water out.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Thanks. I got the rest of the water out.


If you are going to spray to keep the humidity up, you may try spraying with water with ferts in it a couple of times a week. I do that on my emersed boxes and it works great.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> If you are going to spray to keep the humidity up, you may try spraying with water with ferts in it a couple of times a week. I do that on my emersed boxes and it works great.roud:


what type of Ferts do you recommend?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> what type of Ferts do you recommend?


Probably just whatever you are using now. I am using some stuff I got a while ago, but have no idea on the name of it. You might also look into Nutrafin PlantGro. That only has micros in it, but I got good results from it.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Probably just whatever you are using now. I am using some stuff I got a while ago, but have no idea on the name of it. You might also look into Nutrafin PlantGro. That only has micros in it, but I got good results from it.


I have never really used anything. I always had the Miracle Gro Organics.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Newman said:


> its fine for now. if it were me, i'd drain this right now to the point where the gravel is moist and cover it up with plastic wrap at the top. then mist the grass for the next two days until there is a consistently moist environment in the bowl. then leave it alone for a month or two. see what happens


A month or two?! how could you stare at a bowl with no water and all the plants wilted? How long wild it normally take? And do you need to do that for things like floaters and java moss?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you just ignore the bowl for that time period, and depending on the plant density you are getting, it might look great even w/o water when its nearing completion. while the plants may look wilted, most should look normal. really depends on the plant, but its different that an actual wilted plant that looks bad and has browned out. 

in an aquarium, if you start with a sparsely planted tank it will take up to a year or more to achieve a full densely packed and most importantly stable planted environment. you can speed that up by a few months if you plant in such a way that once you're finished planting, the tank already looks incredibly full (then all it needs to do is fill in slightly and adjust). 
In the dry start, the first month or so the plants will be growing roots and once that's done, they will start to spread vigorously provided you give them light, water, obviously air, and the soil. so you'll see good results in roughly two months or so. Most people who are new expect their tank to look perfect over the course of a few days - this doesn't happen. they are disappointed that their first attempt at a planted tank looks odd for the first few months until it picks up speed and grows into a full planted system.

All this is being said for systems without optimum light (high light metal halides or something like that) and without CO2 injecting tech, and without intense and accurate dosing. if you use all of those then you can have a perfect planted tank within a month or slightly more.(you would just have to plant a large amount of plants right from the start, doing so correctly and with aquascaping in mind, etc.)


also floaters and mosses can just be added after flooding the tank. especially if moss is not a vital part of the scape. if it is then you can incorporate it into the dry start. moss does grow in dry start conditions as long as its moist.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't ignore it. I love seeing new growth. Speaking of which. I already have new growth on the DHG!!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

same, i can see some of my DHG growing in my dry start too


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well i wouldn't expect it to grow in a few days i didn't think it woulod take a year or so. I feel so left out on the dry start process (I'm still waiting to get plants >.<) and also i heard blyxa can't survive emersed so even after the dry start and i add it, will it still survive since it will be at a dis-advantage from all the other plants and can't compete for food as well (especially since it is my backround plant).


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i have the same situation. i want blyxa in with DHG. i'm planting blyxa after i flood the tank, like you decided. it should be ok since its the tallest plant and will not get shadowed by anything. it will still have access to nutrients via roots and soil, so it should still grow, but maybe slower than the established plants.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Pics jade?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Pics jade?


None yet, but I can get some. I have some more new growth. :angel:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is the updated pictures!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

interesting. is the new growth standing upright yet? the DHG in my bowl is.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> interesting. is the new growth standing upright yet? the DHG in my bowl is.


The new growth is. But the original pieces are not.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

ok i did just spot some in your pics, so yes looks like a nice start


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I have two to three inches worth of growth in the bowl now.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

theyre growing great =)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good so far.:icon_smil


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

UPDATE! Lots and Lots of DHG Growth. I am so happy!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> UPDATE! Lots and Lots of DHG Growth. I am so happy!


Very nice. It is getting there.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

My favorite part on bowls. They look so cool on the base. :hihi:


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

good runners. mine isnt growing as well as yours. mine isnt very tall either, its extremely short...maybe its a different variety


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> good runners. mine isnt growing as well as yours. mine isnt very tall either, its extremely short...maybe its a different variety


Really? Also I don't mist it much. I have the light sitting on the saran wrap, which it is doing great like that. Saran Wrap isn't getting hot or anything.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Question. When should I fill it up with water? Or when will I know to flood it?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Question. When should I fill it up with water? Or when will I know to flood it?


When the plants fill in as much as you want them to.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> When the plants fill in as much as you want them to.roud:


Okay thanks. 


Update on the bowl.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks good, if you want some bronze crypts for this, let me know


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Newman said:


> looks good, if you want some bronze crypts for this, let me know


Tempting...How much are they?

Not sure how far I want my bowl, before I flood it...Hmmm...


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

they are $5.00 for 5 plants and the shipping is $6 for priority. i have 10 plants left total.
also free salvinia if you need it.

i'd wait another 3 weeks before you flood. also the crypts can grow w/o the bowl being flooded. leaves just need to be moist.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

It is hard to believe my grass has grown quite a bit in 5 weeks.  I am actually going to wait another 5 weeks before I fill it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> It is hard to believe my grass has grown quite a bit in 5 weeks.  I am actually going to wait another 5 weeks before I fill it.


You should have one heck of a lawn by then.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> You should have one heck of a lawn by then.


I hope so!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Get ready March 28 the bowl is going to be flooded. I can't wait! It has some good growth. Forgot to mention I have another bowl with just clumped roots and water. I have DHG growing in there. This stuff is really EASY to grow for me anyway!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

10 more days to go before the flooding.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

5 more days and the bowl will be flooded.


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it once it's flooded. The anticipation must be killer.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

mdreher said:


> Looking forward to seeing it once it's flooded. The anticipation must be killer.


Strangely it isn't. I am so excited more than anything!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

THE BOWL WAS FLOODED THE 28TH!! YAY!

Sorry about the late update, but I didn't have internet for a while. :/
Pictures to come soon.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Well! Here it is flooded and with some Salvinia floaters I got from Newman.
And probably some Dwarf Water Lettuce.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice.:icon_smil


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice.:icon_smil


Thanks. When I added the water the DHG grew some more. I am hoping it will overgrow and look like a large field.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

The DHG has grown about a inch or 2 since flooding. I think I am going to suggest dry starts more now. haha


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

From doing the dry start and having a little bit more water than I should. I have like a blanket of green algae cover the DHG. But everything is great and doing good. Hopefully i can get some shrimps soon.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Have been on it a while. Just really busy. And my bowl is horrible. It has a green algae problem and it is everywhere. T-T I don't know what to do.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Shoot it with a Bazooka....that's what I do to things that piss me off......


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Have been on it a while. Just really busy. And my bowl is horrible. It has a green algae problem and it is everywhere. T-T I don't know what to do.


hi jade first of all good fish bowl, for algae try dosing excel, have heard they kill algae. good luck. would love to see your tank. did u manage to get the carpet effect without the green algae.

also algae could mean the light is too strong for your small bowl and also if you cover your bowl with a blanket for a day or two and then do a 50% water change you would be able to overcome the prob. 

water change is a must so keep frequent water change and hopefully you should be fine.


----------

